# Farrier near Wellington



## deepblue (4 March 2014)

Hi
I am moving to Wellington at the end of the month and need to find a farrier. Can anyone on here recommend?
One of my horses has very tricky feet so I am looking for a farrier with quite a bit of experience behind them and able/willing to think 'outside the box'.
Hopefully one of you kind people might be able to help me, thanks in advance


----------



## Barlow (4 March 2014)

Andrew Dennis is very good if you can get him


----------



## TangoCurly (5 March 2014)

Which side of Wellington will your horse be?  I agree that Andrew Dennis is very good, but if you are the North to East side, you may find Dave Matravers will come out to you.  I highly recommend him as well.


----------

